# The hangman



## DarkShadows

Been working on this every so often when I have time. I finally have it almost finished, just have to add some hands and tie him up with some steel chain. It uses 2 box pusher cylinders, and a box pusher solenoid. To control it, i have it hooked up to an Animation Maestro and a motion sensor.

Here's a link to a video.

hangmanvideo.flv video by DarkShadows00 - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vidmg.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vidmg.photobucket.com/albums/v397/DarkShadows00/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@v397/DarkShadows00/hangmanvideo


----------



## Dr Morbius

Wicked!! Nice job!


----------



## One of the Devils Rejects

That is soooooo sweet. Please take video so we can see the Trick or Treaters reaction!


----------



## darryl

How are you going to keep the TOT's from pooping their pants is the real question here!!!


----------



## slimy

Very unsettling. Good job.


----------



## ScareFX

Nice prop DarkShadows!


----------



## DarkShadows

Thanks guys! I have alot more pneuamtic props planned so I'll make sure to snap some vid's of them too.


----------



## BooGirl666

Awesome job... I love how it pauses between movements looks very realistic... great job!!!!


----------



## ruafraid

DarkShadows, Great prop ! The motion is great as well as the character itself. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## playfx

Great job on this!


----------



## Bascombe

Do you have a tutorial on this?


----------



## HAUNTEDBARN

Very ..Nice...


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow

great job!


----------



## Joiseygal

Oh this is sweet! I really like the jerky motion of this guy. It looks really cool.


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Man that's sick, Your going to scare the stuffing out of someone with that!! Awesome job!!!


----------



## The Watcher

Great looking prop. You got some nice action with your set up. I am sure it will be very effective.


----------



## randomr8

I like it!


----------



## JiMi Neutron

thats awesome.


----------



## nixie

The movement is so realistic! I actually had a hard time watching, it was rather unsettling. I mean that in a very good way. Great work!!


----------



## kprimm

Very cool, great work on this. Motion is awesome. I would love to see the mechanics of this as this is the very next prop that i am thinking of building. I have it on the plan sheet now. I also already have an animation meastro just sitting here waiting to be used.Any help darkshadows would be great.


----------



## DarkShadows

Sorry about the late response, but thanks for the compliments! I actually built this prop 2 years ago and sold it.. 

The mechanism is really simple, that design used NO welding. It was all 2x2's screwed together. I pretty much made a frame and hinged it at the waist area. The two cylinders were mounted directly in the middle of the waist (by the guys "stuff" lol) Now, they are double acting cylinders and instead of the cylinder pushing, it is pulling...

So when it is activated the cylinders actually retract pulling the chest area upwards. With the legs not being mounted and just hanging by the rope it gives it that thrashing, bouncing motion which is exactly what I was looking for. The cylinders are 3/4" with 2.5" stroke. You could get away with one cylinder with at LEAST a 1.5" bore. The reason I used two cylinders was because they are smaller bores and would need about 100 psi to operate verse two using only about 60 psi.

Hope this helps! Post up pics kprimm!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

awesome work! got to post of vid of the tots reaction!


----------



## morbidmike

very very cool I've seen wipermotor one's but this is great


----------

